# A couple parquet box calls finished



## screaminskullcalls (Jul 27, 2013)

A couple boxes I finished this weekend.
First is a Poplar Box with Mahogany end blocks and inlayed with African Bubinga. The paddle is African Bubinga with Maple Inlay.

Second is a Mahogany box with Maple end blocks and inlayed with Walnut.
The Paddle is Walnut with Cherry Inlay.

Thanks for lookin' :no dice. more please:

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3154.jpg
http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3153.jpg


http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3150.jpg
http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3149.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 27, 2013)

Those are pretty sweet!


----------



## drycreek (Jul 27, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 27, 2013)

Sweet, great looking call.

Roy


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice work. Rick


----------

